# New here but desperatly needs help?



## Mariahjessie (Oct 21, 2013)

I am a junior in highschool. I have been out sick for the past 2 weeks (now going on 3...) because of my ibs and nausea. I also have terrible anxiety and panic attacks. Ok so my chem teacher is the scariest person on earth, in his class 2 weeks ago i had to go to the nurse and i felt so embarrassed. The nurse made me go back to class cuz i never actually threw up, but right when I got back to class I felt even worse and needed to leave again which made him even more mad. I have not been in school sense. I keep having anxiety that when I go back I will get sick in front of everyone in general but I am especially afraid it's going to happen in his class. I was feeling better over the weekend but when I went to a restaurant within first bite I felt nauseous so i've been home again. My mom is starting to get severely angry with me and I feel so alone because no one understands. I have lost about 5 pounds and IAM already very skinny I don't have an appetite also. I am so stressed because it's either I go to school and will feel sick or if I stay home my mom will yell at me and I will be more stressed about all the work I've missed. Today my friend told me that several people asked her if I transferred and that has made me very upset because I feel like such a letdown. I go to a private school and I feel very uncomfortable. My mom has suggested homeschooling online but a part of me really doesn't want to leave school even know it's very difficult for me. I don't know how to stop feeling the way I do and was wondering if I'm alone and if anyone can relate to me if you could share their story or if you could at least give me advice on how to deal with us and go back to school. It's only October and I've already missed about three weeks I'm stressing so bad please help


----------



## _Athena_ (Nov 1, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't give you any advice as I haven't even figured out how to handle my own issues, but I can tell you that you're not alone. I've been dealing with anxiety related nausea and IBS for years now. If you ever need someone to talk to, feel free to message me!


----------



## cmg1217 (Nov 1, 2013)

I totally understand what you are going through. I went through the same fights and i'm now 27 living at home because i can not find a job and i still am in constant fights with both my parents. I also have gastroparesis which is slow empying of the stomach ( takes over 2 hrs). My mom just doesn't understand what it is like to live in my body and it kills because i lost friends due to not wanting to leave the house. I get panic attacks and freak when I have to leave the house. its no fun, I am depressed and feel alone all the time. I still can't figure out the food thing and I was diagnosised with severe IBS in 2009 and gastroparesis in 2012. Im sorry i don't have any help for you, but i have been where you have been and i know its extremely hard.


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

Don't stress out over it. It'll make your IBS worse. I started with IBS when I was 13 (22 now)so I know what you're going through. I always left class and slept in the nurses office for 30-60 minutes. The nurses knew me and knew of my issues so they always were welcoming. The teachers act weird because they don't know but you have to do what you have to do. It's better to go to the nurse to try and get your stomach to settle down vs getting in trouble because you are in too much pain to concentrate.

As for being out of school for a few weeks, try not to let it bother you. Just tell people you were "sick". It's none of their business unless you want to tell them.

Anyways, good luck with everything. Feel free to message me if you have questions or just want to talk about IBS or school or whatever. Feel better!


----------



## cjal813 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have really bad anxiety especially about school. If you feel comfortable there are plenty of prescription anxiety pills and anti nausea pills that may help. If you do not feel comfortable with prescription medication then there is something called 4-7-8 breathing by Dr. Andrew Weil. You can youtube it and follow along. My naturopathic physician recommended it for me as I do not feel comfortable with prescription medication. She said when done twice a day for a month it can have the effect of a valium (I've done it for a couple weeks and I think it's helping).

As for the nausea, I like Reed's ginger candy. Ginger helps combat nausea so maybe you can try the ginger. Also, lavender is good for anxiety. Smelling lavender can be very therapeutic. I know there are several lavender scented lotions and soaps and even sprays that may help you.

Maybe you can find a naturopathic physician. They seem to have a better grasp on IBS then GI doctors do. Have you every considered psychotherapy (talk therapy)? It might be helpful to talk to a therapist about how you are feeling and maybe they can give you some advice for dealing with people's questions and feeling guilty and stressed. Also, the psychotherapist and or naturopathic physician may be able to help your mom accept the fact that this is a serious issue and that instead of getting angry with you that being supportive and considering all options will be the best approach. You need support right now so if you feel comfortable maybe you can sit down with your mom and tell her you are struggling and that you NEED her support during this time.

I hope any of this helps. feel free to write.


----------

